# 19 years old, 4 weeks pregnant kik buddies?



## NiccoleTTC

Hey girls ,
Im 4 weeks pregnant, thought it would be nice having some pregnancy buddies! 

Im russian and my baby daddy is ethiopean, so thats a rainbow baby :)
Im excited :) 

Anyone just found out shes pregnant too ? 

Nice to meet you ladies <3:cloud9:


----------



## nicoledormer

Would love to have a kik buddy, I'm Nicole, 18 years old and currently 15 weeks along :)


----------

